# Stonelick lake



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I'm heading out to stonelick lake in a few days because one of my frinds lives about fifteen minutes away and I was wondering if anyone could tell me about fishing there such as what species are most abundant there and what bait the like.
thanks much


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

Almost everytime I fish Stonelick, I leave feeling like I wasted my time. It is the dead sea. But, to answer your question. There are lake trout, largemouth, catfish, panfis and carp. The bait shop is by the boat ramp and they will tell you what is working. Good luck. I'd take a drive up the road to Cowan!


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I agree with 'Red The Fisherman' Every time I go to ole Stoney, I get skunked. Looks like a great lake, too bad ODNR only stock trout in this lake. Someone please tell my why anyone in the right mind would stock trout in a lake that only averages 5-10' max depth.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have the same opinion of the lake. I do know a couple of guys that do well for cats at night, but I have never had any luck for anything else!!!!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I have been thinking of taking the kayak down there some morning to fish for some largmouths, but it doesn't sound like its worth the hour drive.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Definately wouldnt drive an hour. If you have a kayak, I would think a float down the LMR is your best bet and you would probably have the best bass fishing trip possible in this state. (other than Erie) in my opinion.


----------



## shortliner (Dec 22, 2005)

There's a bridge up by the very top of the lake. It seems like a good place. I have talked to several people who caught fish up there, and caught a small bass myself. It is almost in the creek that flows into the lake, but a boat can easily get to it as the lake is relatively deep up there.


----------

